# DeLeon Springs ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Anybody Run Deleon Springs State park ?

Tips and tricks for a gheenoe 

Big Motor Lots of WOT ?

Or Slooow runnin and Idle ?

Thanks ! Dave


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I might be mistaken, but I dont think you can get a Gheenoe inside the actual State Park. The river outside is a different story. I have only paddled it in canoes. I'm leanin towards "Slooow runnin and Idle."


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

the state park shows a boat ramp on thier web page ...guess i will give 'em a call ... thank you


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I've only seen canoes launch at the ramp. Let us know what they say.


----------

